# Hobble Creek Pond



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

FYI, the retention pond in Hobble Creek Canyon is currently filling and has been stocked recently. I had some appointments in Springville today, so I stopped by.

Originally, I thought the creek sounded nice, but then I saw that the pond had some water and the inlet was running clear.

Casting a gold Blue Fox was the ticket and I got bumps or hookups on almost every cast. It was amusing enough to stay for over 20 fish. Still only stopped for about a half hour.










My camera battery died just as I was setting up to record some video footage of the weirdo in the dress shirt/slacks/tie wearing my big ridiculous sun hat, catching fish after fish. Oh well.

A couple of the fish were slightly larger than the average catch. Pushing 14" max.

Oh yeah, earlier in the day while killing time between appointments, I found some pretty rainbows too.

Never underestimate a culvert. It almost felt like a lunch break again.










This one thought it was a lot bigger than it was.










Just a heads up. Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Haha, I wish I could have seen that weird business man fishing in a giant hat.


----------



## Envenomation09 (Oct 22, 2012)

How did you know they were stocking it?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I didn't. My intention was to just hit the creek up the canyon, but saw that the pond had some water and the inlet looked clear. Without as much brush to walk through, the pond looked like a good option to wet a line (I was wearing nice clothes that needed to stay nice for another hour or so).

I knew they had just stocked it when I started pulling in finless rainbows on almost every cast.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

So, I drove past the pond today and noticed that it's empty again...interesting how they started filling it, and then emptied it again.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

It's not a pond. It is a retaining pond, or debris basin. It wasn't built to keep water in it for long periods. It was built to catch driftwood and debris to keep them from clogging the stream bed during runoff.

Springville needs a "Community Fishery". There are plans for one, but there never seems to be any support from the city council, or much from the citizens either.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh, I figured that since it had started filling up that it would be there until June, July timeframe. Maybe they were just practicing...


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

There's no runoff this year.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Ohhhhh....ok. I see what you're saying now. Thanks for the info.


----------

